# Proud of my boy



## GSDad (Mar 9, 2016)

This post is to brag on my boy and also to say how fortunate I am. Since today is the 4th of July, I'm sure that most people are dealing with the fireworks issue. Fortunately it isn't an issue with my boy. He is not afraid of fireworks or thunder. He is the first Shepherd I've had in my over 50 plus years of Shepherd ownership that is not afraid or bothered by loud noises. As a matter of fact, we just got back from a walk with fireworks going off all around us and he remained calm. I'm very proud of my boy Smokey.


----------



## Custom Billet (Mar 10, 2018)

Hoping for the same with mine.... So far so good.

Had a guy light one off as we were walking by this morning. She was interested, A little put off, but didn't appear afraid.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

The exact same thing happened to my puppy Rollo on I on our walk just now! Made me so gosh darn happy


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Good boy Smokey!My boy Samson will growl at thunder sometimes.But loud noises normally don't bother him.My girl is a strange one though.Sometimes they do and other times she couldn't care less.
That's great that Smokey made it through the evening with zero trauma for him or you


----------



## GSDad (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks for all the nice replies. Occasionally, when a loud noise happens he will alarm bark, but I tell him it's ok and he quiets down. My last Shepherd would run and hide if a door was closed too hard. LOL


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Good boy, Smokey! 
I had a similar experience with my pup, too. He was more curious to find out where they were coming from. He slept through most of the festivities on Wednesday night.


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

Good for you and good for him! Well done!

My boy is also my 1st dog to cope well with fireworks. Beau would alarm if someone set off firecrackers, etc right near our property at our old home, then settle when asked to. He hadn’t been exposed to the big booms before, though. Slept through them this season, yay! (Storms don’t bother him, either.) Lots of things in the people world make him anxious, but fireworks don’t.

My Xiao girl, who was so wonderfully brave in so many ways, was absolutely terrified of thunderstorms and anything that sounded like them. Little popping firecrackers were not scary for her, but the big booms sent her straight up into my lap. I could get her to stay on her bed during a night time storm or firework display only if I slept at the edge of mine with an arm draped over her. She needed to be touching me to get through it.


----------



## Jim Bennett (Jul 8, 2018)

Had the same experience with Maximus our 10 month old Czech line. Walked right down along the U.S. border and he was aware and made sure I knew there were loud noises but that was it. People were very surprised we were having a casual walk. Slept right through the night and did the same with thunder the 5th. Steely Eyed Missile Man.


----------



## Sladjana Cvijetinovic (Jul 2, 2018)

We just had tunderstorm, my 3 months old was sitting on porch and watching it lol 
Looks promising


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Charger wasn't scared of fireworks at first but when he got to be a senior he became scared of them. Not to the point where he would run away thankfully.
My new boy Sawyer is n't bothered by them at all. Some stupid teenagers actually shot some fireworks at him, he just stood there until I ran after the stupid punks ,he ran after them also, barking up a storm, luckily not attacking anyone.


----------

